# Just a puppy or separation anxiety?



## Macalease (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi

I have a 9.5 month old bitch who is growing up pretty well. Luna has had the usual disasters with recall but getting better. She still rushes off to meet other dogs, despite my best recall and exciting food but we understand that will get better with time.

Lun is crated at night, walked etc in the mornings, crated foa a coup eof hours, walked lunchtime and then crated again in the afternoon until I come home from work about 4.30 and then we go to the stables to 'do the horse'.

We have tried to 'test' how grown up she is by leaving her secure in the kitchenafyer her mid day walk. This was fine before Xmas 2011 and then she did a couple of naughty things, chewed the kitchen unit and manged to rip up some Lino.

So back in the crate she went. Quite happy I must add. So end of January we tried again afetr a lunchtiem walk, where she proceeded to rip up the lino again and gnaw the edge of the wooden kitchen door.

Do I have a dog with potental separation anxiety or is she just being a pup. I think its the latter but am concerned that as the lino was 'near ' the back door she may have been tryign to dig out.

Whenever we go out and she is isn the crate she seems calm and quite happily puts herself in. When we come home and she is in the crate she again seems very quiet and happy

Any thoughts


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Based on my own experience, I'd say just a puppy. Others may chime in differently... but my 17 month old can not be trusted. He usually goes for toilet paper and plastic bags.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Dog anxiety usually involves heavy panting, drooling, crying, and obsessive/compulsive actions... it sounds like your girl is just finding ways to entertain herself while you're gone. Our 5 month old was bored last night (while we were still in the house, I might add) and started chewing on the table leg right in front of me. 

Do you give her things to chew on while you're gone? Riley's favorites are antlers and kongs with peanut butter.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Our V started the same behaviour when left in the house alone not in her crate....very destructive! She started this at over 2 years old, so we couldn't really blame the puppy thing. We thought it may be separation anxiety as well, but after posting about it, we've chalked it up to her being bored. She's back in the crate now and she's perfectly happy!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Luna is just bored. Mine do similar things if they are left alone for long periods of time. They are not dogs who enjoy alone time too much. Getting another one helps


----------



## hzurkovic (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

I would think she is just being a puppy.
We have a 2.5 year old male, wonderful, well trained and very calm for V standards. However, he is still crated when we are not at home. When we have people over for dinner, he visits a bit and he is sent downstairs to his crate. He happily goes in by himself. We just say his name and "crate" and off he goes downstairs into his little den!(crate I mean). He would probably be ok by himself in the kitchen, but since he is happy in the crate, we want to keep that. This comes in handy when you travel and stay in hotels where dogs are not allowed to be left alone unless crated.
your dog is still young and she probably finds it overwhelming having to face "freedom' and all temptations while you are gone. Just keep her in a crate. It seems that she gets plenty excersize any ways.

Cheers,
Hunter and his family


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We have "tested" Lincoln a few times just giving him run of the upstairs with bedrooms and bathroom doors shut...so far so good. 

We still feel its best to crate him while we are gone just so we don't have any chewing accidents in the house. 

He has a treat ball and a chew hoove that he gets in his kennel when were gone just incase he wants to chew. 

Your issue could be either....probaby just a puppy thing but why risk it....IMO.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I vote puppy. 9.5 mos is too young to be out in most cases. We waited a year with Dozer and found he does better with fewer restrictions. Maybe limiting her space too much is a problem. If she's truly trained, she may do better with the whole downstairs for example. She just can't get comfortable because there's no couch in the kitchen.  so she's chewing out of boredom instead.


----------



## Macalease (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Apologies for the horrendous spelling!!!!

I feel really reassured that we have a puppy rather than a delinquent. 

She is left with plenty to do in her crate, Kongs stuffed with kibble and peanut butter, rubber chew toys. 

We play crate games so she is really at home in her crate and quite often rushes in there at night for bed and in the morning to wait for her Kong.

If we are in the house we can comfortably leave her alone in a room so she isn’t all bad bless her

The big wide world is obviously a little too much for Luna at this time

Thanks again


----------

